
Foxconn Reportedly Ending Payouts To Families Of Suicide Victims - ashishbharthi
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/08/foxconn-reportedly-ending-payouts-to-families-of-suicide-victims/
======
CWuestefeld
The phrase "suicide victim" seems odd. How can someone be the victim of an
intentional act executed by one's self?

But cold as the company's action might be, perhaps it will help. I believe
that in Chinese culture, family responsibilities are very important. Perhaps
knowing that their family would benefit from their suicide has been a perverse
incentive.

~~~
yurisagalov
I believe the idea is that the victims are the ones left behind (family, loved
ones, friends)... not the ones commiting suicide

